

Ask HN: What is this long Get In Touch string at the end of Balanced job post? - nayefc

In Newest, Balanced has:<p>"Get in touch: aXdhbnR0b21ha2VhZGlmZmVyZW5jZStobkBiYWxhbmNlZHBheW1lbnRzLmNvbQ=="<p>Is this some sort of known encryption of their email? Or I guess part of the challenge is to decrypt this?
======
redspark
Are you a developer?

Any good developer should recognize that encoding. :-)

~~~
saiko-chriskun
For some reason your comment made me realize what encoding it was. I don't
know why, hahah.

~~~
nayefc
Yeah I'm a developer. I don't want to apply to the, but I'm really curious. Or
rather, pretty angry at my self that I don't get it haha. Still can't figure
it out :( It's not UTF-8, ASCII nor md5/SHA1 or any hex. Am I missing
something?

~~~
veesahni
not many encodings have a preference of ending with ==

------
krapp
it's base64 encoding.

